# Another Soon To Be.



## excursion (Mar 26, 2007)

We just purchased a 2003 28 bunk house from Pontiac RV. The Outback factory rep was there and told us about the web site. We used to own a 75 Airstream 31 Soveriegn. I found the Airstream web site to be very helpful, but did not realize any other camper company had such a following. We really like the design of the Outback and look forward to the first camping trip.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the group
















You think the forum is fun, join us at a rally and meet some of your new family









Where you from?

John


----------



## excursion (Mar 26, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome to the group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! I think you'll find your Outback is alot easier to polish than that other trailer you owned!


----------



## excursion (Mar 26, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome aboard! I think you'll find your Outback is alot easier to polish than that other trailer you owned!


We loved the old Airstream, but not much sleeping space. We have 4 boys, although the two college age ones won't go much. Can't wait to use the Outback.


----------



## dthorfnp (Dec 15, 2004)

mountain man said:


> We just purchased a 2003 28 bunk house from Pontiac RV. The Outback factory rep was there and told us about the web site. We used to own a 75 Airstream 31 Soveriegn. I found the Airstream web site to be very helpful, but did not realize any other camper company had such a following. We really like the design of the Outback and look forward to the first camping trip.


Hi and welcome. We also bought our Outback from Pontiac RV, We only live about 10 minutes from there. They have been a great dealer and have been great when we have had to have service on our Outback. I am sure you will love yours as much as we love our Outback. Happy Camping
Dawn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hi mountain man
















Outbackers! 

AND Congratulations on your new (to you) 28bhs! 

Enjoy and lots of Happy Camping


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome aboard, mountain man! From one Illini (albeit former) to another. (I was reared in Forsyth, about 40 miles east of Springfield).

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the best extended family of Outbackers ever. Enjoy your new OB. Post often (with pictures, if possible), and have fun...P.J.


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats and Welcome aboard !

Carlton


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats, We are new owners and are going on our first trip this weekend. Anyway there is a rally at starved rock the weekend of may 19th? We plan on going. you can find the thread on the home page listing for rallies.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME  to the best place in cyberspace!!!!*


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

mountain man said:


> Welcome to the group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are from South Central Illinois, about 40 miles South of Springfield. We already have another trip planned to the Grand Lake, Colorado area in July. Are there any rallies close by? I haven't really checked out the entire web site yet.

[/quote]

Welcome to Outbackers!







There are a couple rallies that are relatively close to you this year. The Spring Roll Out Rally at Starved Rock State Park in Illinois May 18-20 and the 2007 Michigan Summer Outbackers Rally at Kibby Creek Campground in Ludington, MI August 17-19. If you're interested in the Michigan summer rally, you'll want to reserve a site soon, our block of sites is only being held for reservations until April 15.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your new purchase. It's always great to see another Outbacker from Illinois!! As noted above, be sure to check out the Spring Roll Out Rally. It sounds like it may be near your backyard.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!

Congratulations on your new home away from home.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

*WELCOME !*_
You'll love it here.







_


----------

